# Century Wave Master Repair



## MikeMartial (Sep 11, 2005)

So I purchased a Century Wavemaster, used, from my TKD instructor.

Before I bought it, it had developed a leak where the base narrows to the neck; it was repaired quite well by someone familar with plastics. 

It seems to have started leaking water again at the same site...

.....any ideas/experience with this? 

I've emptied it, and will probably just fill it with sand. But I'd like to reinforce the weak area, somehow.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 11, 2005)

MikeMartial said:
			
		

> .....any ideas/experience with this?
> 
> I've emptied it, and will probably just fill it with sand. But I'd like to reinforce the weak area, somehow.


If it's a crack in the plastic, then a two component epoxy might be able to seal off the crack with a strong bond.  You can always use some light sandpaper treatment to smooth out the epoxy afterwards.  

Something like JB Weld would probably do quite well, as the bond is strong, flexible, and long lasting.


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 11, 2005)

when I developed a small crack in my old bag stand I tried silicone to no avail.  Then an uncle told me to use a old screw drive and a torch.  Heat the blade of the screw driver and use it to apartially melt the plactice, and smooth it over the crack.


----------



## dsp921 (Sep 11, 2005)

My experience was opposite the previous two; I tried a two part epoxy on a leak and it would just peel up after the first few solid kicks, I put some quality silicone on it and it has held up well for the past 5 or 6 months.  Guess it depends on the location of the leak and the type of epoxy or silicone used.  I'd be careful heating the plactic too much, you could easily go through and end up with a much larger hole than what you started with.


----------



## Marginal (Sep 11, 2005)

I've read before that Century will replace the bases under their lifetime warranty.


----------



## dsp921 (Sep 11, 2005)

Marginal said:
			
		

> I've read before that Century will replace the bases under their lifetime warranty.


That would be nice.  Where did you see this?  Century's web site says 90 days.


----------



## Marginal (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.karatekorner.com/messageboard/viewmessages.cfm?Forum=18&Topic=1176

I'd first read about it on usenet in the rec.martial-arts group, but there's a similar discussion on it.


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 11, 2005)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> I'd be careful heating the plactic too much, you could easily go through and end up with a much larger hole than what you started with.



That is why you heat the blade, and use it to move plastic.  Do not apply a direct heat source to the plastic.


----------



## dsp921 (Sep 11, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> That is why you heat the blade, and use it to move plastic. Do not apply a direct heat source to the plastic.


That definitely makes sense, but with my luck I'd still end up with a mess.  I'm going to look into that warranty a little more.


----------



## JAMJTX (Sep 11, 2005)

I had one that cracked and Century replaced it.  They did tell me that if it breaks again to fill it with sand.

I assume they will only replace it once.  I also think filling it sand is better option than trying a reapir and filling it with water again.  The advantage to filling it with water is that it is easier to empty if you have to move it.

Jim Mc Coy


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 11, 2005)

I've just gotten one and I'm slowly filling it with sound. I've only been able to dry half of the 240 lbs of sand that we bought to fill it.

 As for the repair, it depends on the size.  Certain types of model glue actually melt plastic, and may be useful if it's a relatively small leak.

 Cthulhu


----------



## MikeMartial (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, guys.


I'm going to hit the hardware store this week to look for a super-strong epoxy; the previously fixed "patch" has torn away, so that should do the trick.

And this time, it'll be sand, not water.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2005)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> I've just gotten one and I'm slowly filling it with sound.


 An interesting approach. Does it scream when you hit it?


----------

